# Zeroing Tutorial/Discussion (Text+Video!)



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

As you guys may have recently heard, Feliks has been using a technique called "zeroing" during his latest solves. I have written a short bit about the technique including an example, and then made a video from said example.

I hope both help detail the method.

Text version: (really my write-up for recording)

```
Plan for ZZeoring video.

	Hello, my name is Stachu Korick, and with permission from Feliks Zemdegs and Jules Manalang,
this will be a short video detailing the Zeroing technique that Feliks has used to get both
the current WR single and average.  I will be mainly covering the ZZ variant of Zeroing (ZZeoring).

	Although the Zeroing technique was first used for block-builders due to the ease with dealing 
with 3-gen phasing for inverse flipping, Feliks has made it possible for it to benefit him
during CFOP solves with speed-optimized primary phasing.  Zeroing is only beneficial for CFOP users if their TPS
(turns per second) is rather fast, especially during primary phasing.

	Unfortunately, I cannot go entirely in depth through the technique; I have only been able to 
comprehend Zeroing in respects to ZZ due to my ill-fashioned block-building.

	An important note to make is that Zeroing can be implemented in almost any solving method, 
however due to limitations in move groups, certain methods typically benefit more from the system
than others. The two phasing stages, the "primary stage" and the "secondary stage," are to influence
a Block-Setup Last Layer.  There is really no good way to explain it in words, so here I'll show
a few example solves and explain along the way what I'm doing.

	Before I initiate, let me note that my 3gen phasing is limited to <R,U,L> due to me avoiding reverse
edge orientations.

Scramble:
U' F2 B' R U B2 U' R' F2 U' R F' B2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F R' F' B'

	First, let me note: What's beautiful about ZZeroing is that the primary 6-gen phasing is done during 
EOline with no consequence to movecount. 6-gen phasing after limiting oneself is essentially impossible
for anyone to do.

EOline			x2 U L2 D' R B D (6/6)
Left block		R L2 U2 L' U' L' U L' (8/14)
is what we would do if we were regular solving.

However, with <R,U,L> phasing, we can set up the BSLL for a better alternative with
Left block		R L2 U2 L' U' L' *R* U L' (9/15)

Actually, with doing the second phasing before the second block, we can do even better!
Left block+		R L2 U2 L' U' L' R U *R2* U' R' U L' (13/19)

Setup into BSLL:
y U R2 U' R' U2 R' D' L F2 L' D (11/30)

intuitive 2GLL case:
Sune 			(R U R' U R U2 R') U'
Anti-sune 		(R' U2 R U R' U R) U (16/46)

Without doing the primary and secondary phasings during the left block, we would have surely not been able to
have a near-complete right-block.

So with Zeroing, the total solve is:
x2 U L2 D' R B D (6/6)
R L2 U2 L' U' L' R U *R2* U' R' U L' (13/19)
y U R2 U' R' U2 R' D' L F2 L' D (11/30)
(R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R' U2 R U R' U R) U (16/46)



Now let's go into Feliks' WR solve.
Direct quote from one of his posts on the forums:
"R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U B' D2 L' U2 B F R U R

x U2 R2 F U' L2
U R U' R'
U' y' R U2' R' U R U' R'
y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U' y L' U L
r U R' U' L' U R U'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

55 moves = 8.12 tps."

While he may be telling the truth about the solution, what he doesn't tell is his use of Zeroing! (well, trying to :/)
y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
On that line, one should be easily able to see that a normal person would have done
D L U L' D', but he recognized that the next pair would have ended up in an unforceable second phasing, 
which he reluctantly decided not to do, causing the LL to be just normal CFOP.



	That's all I can cover today; explaining this has been a bit of a trouble, but I hope it helped.
	Perhaps one day hopefully soon I shall be able to take apart Rowe's recent 6.94 official solve and explain 
his personal phasing technique.

	Just as a quick note: you as a member of SpeedSolving.com may have heard of Anthony Brooks using Zeroing.
Due to the recent collective development of 3-gen RUL phasing and 2gen RU phasing, he has made decent
progression in his one-handed solves, but has not yet unlocked the full potential of 3gen reverse (and inverse)
orientation.

A quick collective list of Zeroers to date are as follows:
	Feliks Zemdegs
	Jules Manalang 
	Stachu Korick
	Rowe Hessler 	(only recently integrating it into solves.)
	Anthony Brooks
```
I put it in [ code] tags so it wouldn't do some terrible formatting like it usually does.

Video version:


Spoiler



[youtubehd]DzR_AXqnrHg[/youtubehd]
I put this in spoilers because I'd rather you read the text version.


Please excuse my bad voice. :/


Comment below what you think. 
~statue


----------



## flan (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow I just got 3 new pb's in an average of 5 with this. This is awsome.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 17, 2010)

In Felik's solve that is exactly what I would do


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2010)

"I don't get it"


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just dropped my average by 3 seconds by switching to Zeroing lol


----------



## PeterNewton (Nov 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> "I don't get it"


 
I don't know if you're joking or not but I am thoroughly confused. Stachu, could you be more general in defining the zeroing technique, instead of explaining by example? I'm sure others would appreciate this as well.


----------



## nccube (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in the same situation as kirjava...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not but I am thoroughly confused. Stachu, could you be more general in defining the zeroing technique, instead of explaining by example? I'm sure others would appreciate this as well.


 
I don't have time right now, but Jules is intending on making a sequel to this video detailing the technique.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2010)

nccube said:


> I'm in the same situation as kirjava...


 
lol, no


----------



## nitay6669 (Nov 17, 2010)

well, you should have talked a bit about the phasing, and why phasing ,or why in 2 steps, or something basic cos no1 gets it. and for the ones that do get it please explain.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2010)

I understand it perfectly. Thank you very much Stachu, will definitely use this in my solves now.


----------



## Escher (Nov 17, 2010)

I thought of this back in 2007 but didn't really see it's potential, so no, it's not an original idea. Glad Faz has put it to practice well.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

I first heard about the idea from Statue, and after seeing Anthony's post and others it made me realize that people were considering it more.

I have to be honest that my focus on BLD solving truly shows itself here, because I am totally lost on zeroing.



> Left block R L2 U2 L' U' L' *R* U L' (9/15)



I can _kind of_ see how you setup for the primary phasing here, but:



> Left block+ R L2 U2 L' U' L' R U *R2* U' R' U L' (13/19)



I really don't understand how you're able to do the secondary phasing before the second block here. I can tell that the secondary phasing is done at the end of this step, but following the pieces I don't understand _how_ exactly you see that during the solve? Do you have certain cases pre-memorized? Or is this step mostly an intuitive step? I guess what I'm trying to say is that I don't quite follow _how_ you're able to influence the BSLL so early in the solve!

Chris


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it a joke or this thread is serious ?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

This is brilliant!


----------



## nitay6669 (Nov 17, 2010)

may some1 explain!
assuming this isn't a joke.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 17, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Is it a joke or this thread is serious ?


----------



## cisco (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy A explains a method, guys B, C and D read, understand, practise and get better times with that method a few minutes later. Definitely a joke.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2010)

It told me the video didn't work...


----------



## nitay6669 (Nov 17, 2010)

i just checked felis solve it it did not have anything with phasing or 2gll, its just a normal solve and he just saw the other pair before.
sorry but i say its BS


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2010)

But this is Stachu :I He ain' neva lied to me mayne


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 17, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> i just checked felis solve it it did not have anything with phasing or 2gll, its just a normal solve and he just saw the other pair before.
> sorry but i say its BS


 
Who should I believe? A trusted cuber with great evidence and examples, or some random user who can't even spell correctly?


----------



## Erzz (Nov 17, 2010)

can you make a ZZ video tutorial so I can learn it so I can understand this.


----------



## flan (Nov 17, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> i say its BS



:fp thats the whole point! He used BSLL.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2010)

damn pants slowed me from getter here faster.

anyway. I just handed stachu what notes I had on Roux Zeroing. I'll make a followup video if you guys want. But prolly won't be until lolthanksgivinginnovember


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn. Anthony's jokes are powerul.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok. I get that zeroing makes your CFOP solve easier in some cases, but what exactly does it accomplish?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 17, 2010)

Clearly, those of you calling BS did not understand the tutorial. 

Actually look up ZZ and block-building, and you will be amazed. -.-

(I'm not a big fan of either of those, but the zeroing concept benefits me, as my turning speed is actually not horrible)


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 17, 2010)

I seriously thought zeroing was a joke but anyway cool tutorial. I would have loved it if it was shown using cfop or explained how to apply it cfop (if someone could make a tutorial like that it'd be awesome).


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Who should I believe? A trusted cuber with great evidence and examples, or some random user who can't even spell correctly?


 
Argument of authority is really crap. You should believe what is more probable.

People getting 2s faster with this method just after learning it isn't probable.

The first post is really crappy. No explaination at all. Exemple you have to study (I didn't) without being sure is it is serious or not. This is ridiculous.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Who should I believe? A trusted cuber with great evidence and examples, or some random user who can't even spell correctly?


 
Argument of authority is really crap. You should believe what is more probable.

People getting 2s faster with this method just after learning it isn't probable.

The first post is really crappy. No explaination at all. Exemple you have to study (I didn't) without being sure is it is serious or not. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 17, 2010)

I honestly have no clue about how to do this.


----------



## flan (Nov 18, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Argument of authority is really crap. You should believe what is more probable.
> 
> People getting 2s faster with this method just after learning it isn't probable.
> 
> The first post is really crappy. No explaination at all. Exemple you have to study (I didn't) without being sure is it is serious or not. This is ridiculous.


 
LOL I already knew about zeroing from the other threads pioneering it I've spent a good couple hours practicing.... Stachu just helped me implement it and the phasing really helped make the parts of my solve that were sup parr become sub parr. Also I my scrambles were pretty nice and the 2nd solve of my average was x cross and OLL skip.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 18, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Argument of authority is really crap. You should believe what is more probable.
> 
> People getting 2s faster with this method just after learning it isn't probable.
> 
> The first post is really crappy. No explaination at all. Exemple you have to study (I didn't) without being sure is it is serious or not. This is ridiculous.


 
Where do you see anyone saying "I just tried it for the first time and got -2 seconds" . I've known about it for a while now and have been practicing zeroing, as have others.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Where do you see anyone saying "I just tried it for the first time and got -2 seconds" . I've known about it for a while now and have been practicing zeroing, as have others.


 
LIES
Fazzles, Anfony, Statue and I have been keeping it to ourselves until we were ready to release...idiot...shud lern about zeroing history. D:<


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

Inconsistencies :I


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

people should stop trying like they know zeroing and actually start learning how it works. srsly.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> people should stop trying like they know zeroing and actually start learning how it works. srsly.


 
too many lies


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 18, 2010)

Sooo... wtf is zeroing?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Sooo... wtf is zeroing?


 
Zeroing is applying certain moves before or during the intended solution to make certain pieces move around. Primary phasing deals with the corners of the cube. Secondary Phasing is the edges. Phasing can be done before the intended alg, to force a case that you can find easier, and mainly done by block builders. Or sometimes make a mistake by phasing, it's all up to the solver. Phasing during will make a "longer" solution but more speed optimized, this is what a lot of CFOP zeroing makes. Whether primary and secondary phasing is done either before or after is all up to the user

EDIT - There are other tricks like BSLL (block setup Last layer) where you continue primary phasing into LL to force a 1x2x2 on the LL and then using ZBLL algs to solve it. BSLL because you make a block to setup for an LL case :3
there are EO tricks like applying an EO alg to flip some edges making the cases faster or use fewer moves. 

An example of phasing would be like doing one F2L pair over the other in order to force an OLL case that you like or similar.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Zeroing is applying certain moves before or during the intended solution to make certain pieces move around. Primary phasing deals with the corners of the cube. Secondary Phasing is the edges. Phasing can be done before the intended alg, to force a case that you can find easier, and mainly done by block builders. Or sometimes make a mistake by phasing, it's all up to the solver. Phasing during will make a "longer" solution but more speed optimized, this is what a lot of CFOP zeroing makes. Whether primary and secondary phasing is done either before or after is all up to the user
> 
> EDIT - There are other tricks like BSLL (block setup Last layer) where you continue primary phasing into LL to force a 1x2x2 on the LL and then using ZBLL algs to solve it. BSLL because you make a block to setup for an LL case :3
> there are EO tricks like applying an EO alg to flip some edges making the cases faster or use fewer moves.
> ...


 
I understand this a lot more than the first post and I was thinking about doing this yesterday without even knowing it was called zeroing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

The thing is 3 gen phasing and similar are just for speed optimization. So don't get too confused about some terms. Algorithmic Phasing is annoying and a lot of cases are pretty easy like twisting or replacing a corner before to influence LL. In roux, well we don't have a system for like BSLL but a lot of phasing can be done during blocks which saves anywhere between 4-10 moves or so, but recognition is another story


----------



## Joël (Nov 18, 2010)

This looks quite interesting... And promissing. I already wondered "is it just me, or do I see quite a few sunes there"... Now I know why .


----------



## BigSams (Nov 18, 2010)

No offence but your group of zeroers could have made a grander entrance. I mean, you guys had the entire cubing world eating out of your hands, desperate for just the slightest hint on zeroing... and yet the first real post looks rushed, possibly fake to some, and overall just disappointing. Come on, take your time. We'll be waiting.
Also, @waffles, it sounds like a big mix of techniques. Are there any concrete general characteristics?


----------



## riffz (Nov 18, 2010)

This is brilliant. I've done about about 50 solves so far and I'm already seeing improvement. Recog is still a little tough for me at the moment but I can definitely see this improving my times due to the lower movecount.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 18, 2010)

Right, because everybody knows how to do EOLine efficiently.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

I get it now >:3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry about the vagueness.
Hopefully waffle's video will help.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

cfop tutorial please.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> cfop tutorial please.


 I'll see what I can do, but I'll wait until after waffle.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Zeroing is applying certain moves before or during the intended solution to make certain pieces move around. Primary phasing deals with the corners of the cube. Secondary Phasing is the edges. Phasing can be done before the intended alg, to force a case that you can find easier, and mainly done by block builders. Or sometimes make a mistake by phasing, it's all up to the solver. Phasing during will make a "longer" solution but more speed optimized, this is what a lot of CFOP zeroing makes. Whether primary and secondary phasing is done either before or after is all up to the user
> 
> EDIT - There are other tricks like BSLL (block setup Last layer) where you continue primary phasing into LL to force a 1x2x2 on the LL and then using ZBLL algs to solve it. BSLL because you make a block to setup for an LL case :3
> there are EO tricks like applying an EO alg to flip some edges making the cases faster or use fewer moves.
> ...


 
So.. in other words this is infuencing pairs/multislotting for CFOP?


----------



## maggot (Nov 18, 2010)

i dont know why many are concerned with this.. i can see it helping very fast solvers out there, but its unrealistic sounding for say, me. from what i understand you have to lookahead much further in advanced for each f2l pair and then increase your turn speed to setup the cases while you're doing it. . tell me if i am not understanding, but this is what i understood. 
many solvers are so concerned with this, but this just requires higher TPS and in turn, much better lookahead. many cuber, including myself, need to work more on lookahead. this is way over many cubers' heads.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

I know this is kinda stupid to ask but, do you guys actually know faz?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Also, @waffles, it sounds like a big mix of techniques. Are there any concrete general characteristics?



the biggest thing is definitely using Phasing which is effective on almost all methods. BSLL is for methods like Petrus, ZZ, and CFOP. that really are dependent on a single layer (Roux has 2).

Also, yes we do know and love fazzles and he gladly shared with us his knowledge and we contributed back.



Cubezz said:


> So.. in other words this is infuencing pairs/multislotting for CFOP?


 
that's one possibility. Like even the order you multislot in affects the LL in CFOP. I wouldn't know too much about it since Roux... My main concern is definitely Primary Phasing while finishing my blocks to influence the CMLL


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Also, yes we do know and love fazzles and he gladly shared with us his knowledge and we contributed back.


Coolio. Why do you call it zeroing though?


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 18, 2010)

I do this in my first block. But, my second block is terrible =/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Coolio. Why do you call it zeroing though?


 
Because you are _Zeroing _into a case that's easier or fewer moves or faster.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

Coolio. Yes, and don't forget this is the very first zeroing tutorial, therefore this is a historical day in rubik's cube history.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 18, 2010)

Omg, you need serious lookahead for this. 
There is probably no way I'd ever use it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lookahead can be a real pain. ;(
As I think I've mentioned in the video, I cannot do this yet in speedsolves.
This is why I'm developing a more algorithmic phasing system.

But I digress - other Zeroers need to input some more. I'm fairly new, and as everyone knows, terrible with any method. :/


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

cfop tutorial please.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 18, 2010)

I think that this will be very useful in FMC.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

well Fazzles Rowe and Anfony are the CFOPers. Beg to them to make one. Because I'm making one on Roux....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> I think that this will be very useful in FMC.


 Yes! That is a very plausible intention, especially when one does not limit the phasing to only 2 or 3 moves!

y3k9: please wait a bit. Some examples from the Roux guide will surely help you.


----------



## Weston (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been doing this for OH since September.
I just didn't want to tell anybody either


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

SINCE WHEN DID FAZ TALK TO YOU >_>


----------



## Weston (Nov 18, 2010)

I figured it out on my own thanks. 
I can't do it for 2h though. Too hard to look ahead.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992: said:


> please wait a bit. Some examples from the Roux guide will surely help you.


I'm just making sure the message sinks into all your heads... You see I'm very demanding.... 

And I don't believe Weston.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't believe Weston either. I think he's just trying to take credit from Faz and the originals.

I am not one of the originals, I simply find methods that no one knows about, researches, documents, and publishes.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> As I think I've mentioned in the video, I cannot do this yet in speedsolves. This is why I'm developing a more algorithmic phasing system.



Well thank goodness for that! The descriptions seemed to be all over the place because so many different techniques were mentioned. Looking forward to it, whenever you guys release a site/new page on old site.


----------



## riffz (Nov 18, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> I think that this will be very useful in FMC.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

<JaiG> maggot___: the key isn't to look ahead, but rather, to look behind.

Let me explain this in better detail:
When one looks ahead, they think something along the lines of
"If I do this and this, what will my cube look like?"

When one looks _behind_, they think something along the lines of
"If I do this, what would have happened to the pieces as opposed to if I did that?"


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it might offer many practical uses in SpeedBLD


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> <JaiG> maggot___: the key isn't to look ahead, but rather, to look behind.
> 
> Let me explain this in better detail:
> When one looks ahead, they think something along the lines of
> ...


 
Great, you need to be able to look so far ahead that you look behind 0_0
Edit: I guess I'll use this when I get good enough, and when I understand how to use it.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2010)

Should be here some day. :3

Zeroing. <3


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

So, it's just forcing a pll skip? GREAT, PLL takes SO MUCH time to do.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> So, it's just forcing a pll skip?


 No.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't believe Weston either. I think he's just trying to take credit from Faz and the originals.
> 
> I am not one of the originals, I simply find methods that no one knows about, researches, documents, and publishes.


 like 2gll and cpls .

very hard to lookahead for this, i doubt ill be using anytime soon :-/
maybe for OH.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2010)

Everyone complaining about look ahead needs to man up.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> No.


Please explain, cuz that's what I saw.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol Cyrus.
And is this to make other F2L pairs easier? Or make LL easier? For CFOP.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2010)

Depends on the phasing.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

I have to be honest, a lot of this zeroing talk reads very similarly to some of the early freestyle talk in the BLD forum:



cmhardw said:


> "Well it's freestyle, so like freestyle your way through how totally freestyle it is, and the magic of freestyle is that the freestyle will solve your cube, like totally freestyle."


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Depends on the phasing.


See that's where I stopped understanding.... What is phasing???????


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 18, 2010)

Some weird stuff has been happening since this thread was created..

I received a PM from a user named 'yangyoude' demanding that this thread be removed claiming that if the main part of this method were to be revealed, it would crumble the community as we know it. He went into great detail in his message about the method, however leaving out what he called 'the absolute'.

While seeing if this user had posted before, I realized that the user didn't actually exist and when I went back to my inbox, the message was gone. I have contacted PJK and he seemed to be terrified when I mentioned this user's name. I haven't been able to get a hold of him since.

I'll be closing this thread shortly pending further investigations into this user.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Uh oh. But Faz..


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Some weird stuff has been happening since this thread was created..
> 
> I received a PM from a user named 'yangyoude' demanding that this thread be removed claiming that if the main part of this method were to be revealed, it would crumble the community as we know it. He went into great detail in his message about the method, however leaving out what he called 'the absolute'.
> 
> ...


Creeps the *Bleep* out of me. Pretty scary, he makes it sound as if it's a nuclear bomb in disguise that'll go off if it's discovered. What I don't understand is why close the thread? anyway maybe it's this guy: http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/06/dont-step-a-toe-on-this-chinese-farmers-land/ .


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, that is pretty freaky. Good bye thread, next time I come this thread will probably be taken down...and I wanted to learn from it...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm here for this.
This is just great to watch.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Apparently Patrick tried to close the thread
but it was reopened somehow?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Apparently Patrick tried to close the thread
> but it was reopened somehow?


 
I'm ****ing creeped out!!!!!
ahaha


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 18, 2010)

Must be the absolute. This is starting to get too much.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahh of course zeroing. This reminds me oddly of a method I used to use on the 3x3 crossed with a super-x. The biggest difference is that my phasing would be spatial through the plane of the URB vertex. The basic points of the method are the same though, and it was super efficient on that.


----------



## PeterNewton (Nov 18, 2010)

-_- seriously? god, grow up. this is the lamest prank ever. even if Zeroing is a real thing all this vagueness and random pranks with multiple participants is chipping away at any interest that is left. not to mention you guys look like a joke and will lose those good reputations that took years to build.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 18, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> -_- seriously? god, grow up. this is the lamest prank ever. even if Zeroing is a real thing all this vagueness and random pranks with multiple participants is chipping away at any interest that is left. not to mention you guys look like a joke and will lose those good reputations that took years to build.


 
zeroing is not as much as a method as it is a spatial intuitive focus on a different plane of thought than a normal solve, but the method is still fundamental the same. It is an advanced technique that has been known for many years, I'm not sure what the fuss is about now. I've never seen it given a name before since it isn't usually seen as a method, but naturally these two love their own little glory and want something in their honor. Anyway, it's an advanced technique I've been using on some puzzles for as much as two years now, and if you cannot understand the descriptions given, it is quite likely that you don't have the experience necessary to understand "zeroing." I don't know why oprah62 keeps lying about having been using zeroing, there is little more than a 0% chance that he has managed to understand these concepts.


----------



## brunson (Nov 18, 2010)

I used zeroing when it was on vinyl.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 18, 2010)

brunson said:


> I used zeroing when it was on vinyl.



You hipster


----------



## PeterNewton (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah ethan just keep pulling random words out of your @$$, maybe one day it will make sense to someone who lives outside of a mental asylum.
save your breath for april 1.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 18, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> yeah ethan just keep pulling random words out of your @$$, maybe one day it will make sense to someone who lives outside of a mental asylum.
> save your breath for april 1.


 
Stop trying to get this thread closed. Someone may think you're Yangyoude.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> save your breath for april 1.


 
Oh, yeah!
That's the anniversary of Faz's start with zeroing. <3 Very special day. Should be celebrated on the forum imo. 
Since he has the world record that obviously shows that anyone who learns to zero well can sub 7 in comp after merely 7 and a half months!
Monumental discovery, Peter!


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Apparently Patrick tried to close the thread
> but it was reopened somehow?


Hmmmm, the guy said he wanted it closed, but then he reopened it???? Makes no sense, it's obviously a Chinese farmer that's behind this.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 18, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> yeah ethan just keep pulling random words out of your @$$, maybe one day it will make sense to someone who lives outside of a mental asylum.
> save your breath for april 1.


 
ahh yes, because there's just no waaayyyyyy that in the 4ish years I've been cubing and browsing forums I've learned a bit more theory and concept than you in your one year....


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm afraid of the effect that 'the absolute' could have on our cubing community as a whole if this thread is allowed to continue. Pending the investigation into forum user 'yangyoude', this thread will be closed for the safety and security of all forum posters.


----------

